# DIVERSE PROPERTY SOLUTIONS in MI



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

Any info regarding DIVERSE PROPERTY SOLUTIONS?


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

I believe they work for Safeguard mostly Pre Convey. Pretty sure they sign everything DPSL. If this is the same outfit I would be scared. Seen a few DPSL trucks pulled over with a pathetic rolling death trap of a trailer. I cant wait to see the weighmaster find them. Sounds the same but not sure.


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

I also was contacted by them ,got a phone call from the owner I believe (seemed like a decent guy ) and they sent over a vendor packet but I have'nt responded yet, they came across as a smaller end player which kinda freaks me out a little when it comes to the trust issue.....


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Price list anyone?.........:thumbsup:

They are recruiting in several states.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Is it me or are there companies just crawling out of wood piles everywhere????


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes. Some are groups of former cubicle monkeys who were recently laid off from certain nationals.


----------



## dsr (Oct 8, 2014)

*Diverse property solutions the scamming company*



REO2Rentals said:


> Any info regarding DIVERSE PROPERTY SOLUTIONS?


DIVERSE PROPERTY SOLUTIONS IS A SCAMMING COMPANY THEY WILL NOT PAY YOU AND THEY WILL CHEAT YOU OUT OF YOUR PAY THEY SCAM THERE CLIENTS ALSO !!! SO STAY CLEAR OF THESE GUYS


----------



## dsr (Oct 8, 2014)

*Dont waste you time with diverse*



racerx said:


> i also was contacted by them ,got a phone call from the owner i believe (seemed like a decent guy ) and they sent over a vendor packet but i have'nt responded yet, they came across as a smaller end player which kinda freaks me out a little when it comes to the trust issue.....


diverse will just jack you around and then if you do get in you will never get paid on time and they will say that they over paid you and they didnt and this way they get out of paying you angee dawson the owner of the company is a big scammer


----------



## Framer1901 (Nov 2, 2013)

The do 5 hoes and then some, it took some but they are straight with me, nice people in the office.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Framer1901 said:


> The do 5 hoes and then some, it took some but they are straight with me, nice people in the office.


Where? Diverse?


----------



## lakeshore67 (Sep 5, 2014)

They are based out of kalamazoo mi, and jack the owner is buddies with jay from mich realty solutions, i have worked for these ppl both , and they ripped us off , so i would stay clear ...


----------



## Terry29 (Feb 6, 2015)

*Dps*

Great Company to work for!


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Terry29 said:


> Great Company to work for!


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::drink:


----------

